

You Aren’t Allowed to Commit Suicide While Making iPads - jamielin
http://en.techorange.com/memo-to-foxconn-workers-you-arent-allowed-to-commit-suicide-while-making-ipads/

======
GHFigs
You're free to commit suicide while making Android devices, however. That's
the power of open.

Wait, no, that's terrible. Working conditions in Chinese factories are a
serious issue. So serious, in fact, that it's disappointing that the press
(e.g. the Daily Mail article that this blog post is based on) seems to only
cover it when it gives them a chance to snipe at Apple.

~~~
jamielin
Should we chalk that one on the press or the readership?

